
What if Microsoft had done Windows 8 differently? (2013) - yuhong
https://hal2020.com/2013/03/07/what-if-microsoft-had-done-windows-8-differently/
======
yuhong
"Consumer upgrades of Windows 7 systems to Windows Desktop 8 would probably be
a bit more robust, but that was already a fairly insignificant business for
Microsoft. "

While the cost of WinSE would continue to increase with each new version due
to the 10 years of support.

